# Lab died



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

A buddy of mine's CLF just died this morning. The dog's 8 yrs old, was doing fine until this morning when it took her a while to stand up from laying down. Then she started breathing super hard, made a couple trying to puke noises, layed down and stopped breathing. He said she didn't get into anything that would have obstructed her breathing. I'm sure it could be a whole host of things, but I told him I would throw this out there to see if anybody could speculate what happened. Thanks.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Sorry for the loss. I'm guessing heart attack.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i am also guessing that.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks, that's what he was thinking, too, but it was just a guess. Super bad part is that his two young boys saw the whole thing and the dog was a huge part of the family.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

wow, scary thing.

I dread the day.... Id like to hear if anyone has any other ideas too.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

That's sad. My condolences to his family.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very sad.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Very sorry for the loss... tough on the kids but very few will have the understanding and appreciation that they have for a dog. I know that was something that will always stick with me.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

whats a CLF? ( chocolate lab female I'm guessing)

If hes planning to replace the dog I would have a vet autopsy it in case there is something in the area that killed it.

Hate to lose two the same way.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Yep, Chocolate Lab Female.

You may be on to something, Bob. Another friend of ours jokes about sending the CDC over to their house because it seems one, two or all of them are sick way above average.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would want to know what happened for my own peace of mind


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Had almost the same thing happen when I was a kid and it turned out to be a flipped over stomach of all things. Dog couldn't hardly get up, tried to puke but couldn't, laid down and died.

Although, We came to believe it was an act of god, as we were going to take her down to my grandfathers for him to hunt with, as we had one of her pups already a year old and hunting. A week after, my grandfather was in the hospital for a bypass. If the dog wouldn't have died, he would have been out in a field dead hunting.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

My condolences to the family, losing a companion and hunting partner is very difficult. I'd want to know the cause as well. I lost a 10 year old DD to gastric torsion last February, and she started with the same symptoms - trying to throw up but couldn't.

Wes


----------



## DakotaRidge (Nov 25, 2008)

Was it an indoor dog? Do they have a carbon monoxide detector??? What type of symptoms does the rest of the family experience???


----------

